# do you think its good enough for small game



## imadpsht! (Mar 29, 2008)

a crosman 1377 pistol which i will add a carbine stock to it. Any suggestions on any other pistols.
[/quote]


----------



## daisy1894hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

that work at under 20 yards :beer:


----------

